# Bianca Schwarzjirg: Was wäre Euer Favorit für das Outfit am 25.11.2022?



## feetie (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## hrnsk (21 Nov. 2022)

Leider beides furchtbar hässlich


----------



## feetie (25 Nov. 2022)

Und hier das Gewinner-Outfit


----------

